# Sealant for fresh water tank



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Just filled up the water tank ready to go and its dripping from where I fitted my defrost element. I knew this was a weak spot when I installed it  as I could not get inside the tank to bolt it in properly.

Anyway - what sealant can be used to seal, say, a bracket on a fresh water tank. There will be LITTLE contact with the fresh water, but there will be some due to general ooozing. So it needs to be waterproof and safe for food and not, like typical household sealant, prone to mould.

Needs to go between a metal plate and the plastic tank to both provide some (weak) bonding and primarily water tightness. Some flexibility and cold working would be good 

Any tips welcome!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A silocone sealer with out antimould should do it. Silocone can be put into the human body ie breast inplants and has no effect.

Andy


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Does that mean it would get mouldy if it stays wet though?

Don't have much experience of fake boobs to know if they smell of mould 8O


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

ActiveCampers said:


> Just filled up the water tank ready to go and its dripping from where I fitted my defrost element. I knew this was a weak spot when I installed it  as I could not get inside the tank to bolt it in properly.
> 
> Anyway - what sealant can be used to seal, say, a bracket on a fresh water tank. There will be LITTLE contact with the fresh water, but there will be some due to general ooozing. So it needs to be waterproof and safe for food and not, like typical household sealant, prone to mould.
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan,
A&B Sealants do a food safe sealant for £5.60 here I don't have actual experience of it but if the sealant is in contact with the water then it should be food grade or WRAS approved. If its just a washer for the heater element I don't think there is much water contact and I would be inclined to take it out thoroughly clean and dry both surfaces and seal with sikaflex 512 (maybe black). Let it cure for a good 24 hours before filling.

Graham

Regards,

Graham


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers Graham. it won't have much contact with water but almost certainly "some" as otherwise there would not be a leak now The fact water is dripping out (slowly) means there will be minimal water contact. Probably no bigger than 5p or 10p overall.

I'll probably get that food stuff one from AB Sealants - better be safe than sorry! 

CHeers


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ryan,

Well its not expensive but I know sikaflex will bond well. Why don't you check with A&B if it is OK for your application? I guess they will advise. Don't forget to clean both contact surfaces with detergent wipe around with meths and if necessary use a hair dryer to dry it thoroughly.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Graham

CHeers for that tip on sealant.

Fitted the tank back, and today priming the van for a trip, the tank was p****g out water 

Nothing to do with your tip, the filler pipe split. So fixed that and tank back and full and holding well. The sealant did cure well and looks good. 

Managed to buy some from eBay


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

ActiveCampers said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> CHeers for that tip on sealant.
> 
> ...


I'm pleased for you mate, hope all goes well. Got a couple more tutorials nearly ready to on zappysblog plus got to write up the Bruges trip which was absolutely brilliant.

Regards,

Graham


----------

